# Slumming in Jaxville



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

My son, who's an active duty Marine, invited me down to his temporary duty station at Blount Island, in Jacksonville Fl to do a little fishing. We had plenty of fun. He started off by hooking up with some beast which he never got turned around...it spooled him in minutes, then snapped off the line! Followed that up with some reds, a flounder and and a couple of nice blacks, including this 21" drum that gave up some nice fillets.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

I was stationed at Blount Island about six weeks, all I did was fish and chase the girls. This was back in the early 70's, love that place. Hard to beat the fishing in any part of Florida. That is one nice drum.. I bet it ate well. Fishing here is very slow off the MB state pier, may head to North Carolina this weekend, Topsail area. Part of my old stomping grounds when I was a young Marine. Well, have a great time with your son and keep making memories...

Good luck to all and keep those hooks wet...


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Good catching Chef, happy for ya, and getting to fish with your active duty son to boot, well dang, that's good times for certain. Well done.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks guys..... had a great weekend.


----------

